# Best / Favorite Glitches (Exploits)



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

I love a good glitch/bug/exploit. *Post some of your favorites. *

Off the top of my head, I remember using item dupe in FFVII, like, alot. Rad.
I remember the infinite sword glitch w/ Zelda OOT, too.

You get the idea...


----------



## Agracan (Apr 21, 2014)

UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A ...... START

Maybe that one just shows my age lol


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 21, 2014)

My favorite recent exploit was almost 6 months ago if not more, when GTA V released. 
There was a online exploit that allowed you to make unlimited money buying and reselling modded cars. 
It was fun for the first 2 months because it was either do missions 24/7, or buy virtual money with real money (lol) 
Anyone who did it had like the best cars, houses, etc, for the first few months. 

I haven't played since because games get boring once everyone has everything the same.


----------



## LordRalh3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hopping over the walls in warios track. Mario kart 64. Lapping people in a game where it shouldnt be possible


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

These are awesome guys. Thanks for posting. I've used all of those at one point or another!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)

original super mario bros level 1-3 getting small and then on the last staircase doing the million jumps on the turtle for free lives..

also the original version street fighter 2 when you could do the pose,handcuffs, and invisible throw.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> original super mario bros level 1-3 getting small and then on the last staircase doing the million jumps on the turtle for free lives..
> 
> also the original version street fighter 2 when you could do the pose,handcuffs, and invisible throw.


Free lives FTW!


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 23, 2014)

Agracan said:


> UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A ...... START
> 
> Maybe that one just shows my age lol


Is this from twisted metal?

I remember doing the infinite items glitch in the earlier Pokemon's. Like before yellow...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Is this from twisted metal?
> 
> I remember doing the infinite items glitch in the earlier Pokemon's. Like before yellow...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


Think it's Mike Tyson's Punch Out. Not sure though. lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)

no CONTRA


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)

really its the konami code.

0073735963 is the code to tyson, though not a glitch he was fucking impossible to beat.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> really its the konami code.
> 
> 0073735963 is the code to tyson, though not a glitch he was fucking impossible to beat.









Still the best NES game ever.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)

That was a classic and pretty hard, speaking of hard battletoads was a beast too!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Castlevania.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm in the process of making one of these...

http://m.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Nintendo-NES-PC/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 23, 2014)

I dunno guys, Double Dragon was the shit. Me and my bro would tear it up... I used to have a black garbage bag full of NES cartridges...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm in the process of making one of these...
> 
> http://m.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Nintendo-NES-PC/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


Woa. Gnarly. My friend built a chip tunes machine outta his gameboy, and does live shows and shit. Sounds like Anamanguchi but really raeally drunk.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I dunno guys, Double Dragon was the shit. Me and my bro would tear it up... I used to have a black garbage bag full of NES cartridges...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


ZELDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)

Used to be a game called master blaster on nes I believe maybe genesis...but you would pause as soon as your grenade exploded on the boss and it would hit the a million times


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you look at my journal I always have old Nes cartridges stacked under my pots.


----------



## Agracan (Apr 23, 2014)

The updown etc. was from my Contra days. 

Batman +1 - Awesome - Thanks for the reminder...nostalgia trip coming up...
Battletoads +1 - Hardest game in the world...even with cheats I never passed it LOL


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Agracan said:


> The updown etc. was from my Contra days.
> 
> Batman +1 - Awesome - Thanks for the reminder...nostalgia trip coming up...
> Battletoads +1 - Hardest game in the world...even with cheats I never passed it LOL


Well said. Welcome. Agree with all stuffs you said.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> ZELDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ilove Zelda og and the one for super nes and the ocirania of time but wtf was up wit Zelda2 on the nes wtf japan


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2014)

sometimes if i pull on my weiner fun stuff happens. does that count?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sometimes if i pull on my weiner fun stuff happens. does that count?


One of my favorites. I use that glitch daily.


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sometimes if i pull on my weiner fun stuff happens. does that count?


 Buck weiner....I'm there


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sometimes if i pull on my weiner fun stuff happens. does that count?


 I think you need to photoshop that picture ala clayton&jefferson.

ebony, ivory together in perfect harmony.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> I think you need to photoshop that picture ala clayton&jefferson.
> 
> ebony, ivory together in perfect harmony.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sometimes if i pull on my weiner fun stuff happens. does that count?


Buck, you are derailing a thread of your friend.
Pin gives you a lot of likes and he is a funny guy.
Unlike you he has a great personality and doesnt dwell in the 
pit of politics and doesn't sound like a broken record.

Nonetheless, I'm sure when you unleash your penis it's a glitch.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Buck, you are derailing a thread of your friend.
> Pin gives you a lot of likes and he is a funny guy.
> Unlike you he has a great personality and doesnt dwell in the
> pit of politics and doesn't sound like a broken record.
> ...









Oh shush butthole. We all lubs you. No need for finger pointin'..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Oh shush butthole. We all lubs you. No need for finger pointin'..


LOL
That show was crazy.
Glad it's gone or just haven't surfed upon it lately.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> LOL
> That show was crazy.
> Glad it's gone or just haven't surfed upon it lately.









No bro. No....that show will never die. Never. Not at least in my heart of hearts. No... Nu-uh.


----------



## Agracan (Apr 24, 2014)

By the way Pinworm, you're most likely getting a letter of complaint from my wife sometime soon. This damn thread got me looking for a nice NES system on ebay LOL, she ain't gonna be too happy


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2014)

LordRalh3 said:


> Hopping over the walls in warios track. Mario kart 64. Lapping people in a game where it shouldnt be possible


You can also skip half of rainbow road in the beginning.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Also tony hawk in sam francisco you could glitch at the halfpipe in the back and get millions of point bybbeig stuck in the air permanently.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 26, 2014)

Agracan said:


> By the way Pinworm, you're most likely getting a letter of complaint from my wife sometime soon. This damn thread got me looking for a nice NES system on ebay LOL, she ain't gonna be too happy


 Why not just download an emulator if it is just for game playing. 

Now if you want the system I would think they are pretty cheap.

I have a couple still kicking around.


----------



## Agracan (Apr 26, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> Why not just download an emulator if it is just for game playing.
> 
> Now if you want the system I would think they are pretty cheap.
> 
> I have a couple still kicking around.


I have the emulators, I hook up the computer to the tv and play with a modern controller. But for some reason it does not have the same "feel". 
What systems do you have?


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 26, 2014)

Agracan said:


> I have the emulators, I hook up the computer to the tv and play with a modern controller. But for some reason it does not have the same "feel".
> What systems do you have?


 I haven't been into gaming for years so my systems reflect this..

I have a nes,genesis, and snes. hahaha yeah buddy I am old.

anyone remember top gun for the Nes and how fucking impossible it was trying to re-fuel?


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh and I also have a wii I soft modded to run wiiflow and attached it to an external HD with all the games downloaded on it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 27, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> sometimes if i pull on my weiner fun stuff happens. does that count?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!................................






































YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

Agracan said:


> By the way Pinworm, you're most likely getting a letter of complaint from my wife sometime soon. This damn thread got me looking for a nice NES system on ebay LOL, she ain't gonna be too happy


Bring it. She won't be the first pissed of female I've had to deal with on the intra-nettes. I'll calmly explain how she wasted her money when she could of built one herself.


----------

